# Any good Prog Metal radio stations online?



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Like the title says, any good prog metal radio stations out there? I am basically looking for something I can stream from my Android phone or my GBox at home.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

try the dividing line


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

avanti1960 said:


> try the dividing line


Did not know about that one, I will try it right now! Thanks.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Not really prog metal but I like it very much. Thanks again!

Never mind, a prog metal song just popped up as I was typing this.


----------

